# Принципы восстановления правильного двигательного стереотипа



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

Хотелось бы, чтобы тема была посвящена именно принципам, идеям, правилам, которыми мы могли бы попытаться воспользоваться для восстановления нормальной двигательной активности, нарушенной в результате травм, операций, заболеваний позвоночника, гиподинамии и т.п.
В этой теме не делимся своими проблемами со здоровьем, не выкладываем общеизвестные наборы упражнений.
Тема для нестандартного, неординарного, малоизвестного, даже спорного подхода к методам повышения качества жизни путем улучшения, восстановления физической активности.

Для затравки первая идея для обсуждения из спорного раздела медицины - кинезиологии.

*НЕСТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ ТАЗА*

Для всех поклонников Антона Алексеева сообщаю, что он указывал на Дэвида Лифа как на своего учителя.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (4 Ноя 2016)

*Принципы правильной ходьбы*


























Ремень у всех теперь на слуху)
В случае первого видео виновата грушевидная мышца пережимая седалищный нерв и тем самым вызывая неправильную работу мышц которые этим нервом иннервируются. В приведённом случае с девушкой на первом видео указывается на грушевидную как возможную первопричину нарушения.
Так же (в одном из видео Алексеева) грушевидная может быть напряжена в случае когда слабеет большая ягодичная и перестаёт стабилизировать КПС (грушевидная берёт эту функцию на себя). С учётом того что одна из причин слабости мышц является нестабильность мест прикрепления то нормальная (и даже более) работа грушевидной и плохая работа большой ягодичной при нестабильности КПС (а крепятся то они именно туда) кажется мне сомнительной.
У меня складывается впечатление что при нестабильности КПС вероятнее НЕ будет пережиматься седалищный нерв в результате напряжения грушевидной т.к. она просто не будет напряжена, а вот при простой слабости ягодичной без выраженной нестабильности напряжение грушевидной действительно будет иметь место. Это возможно первый вопрос для обсуждения.
Вопрос в том как выявить это напряжение грушевидной мышцы и слабость большой ягодичной самостоятельно.
Можно с помощью кого либо проверить силу ягодичной и тем более правильней обратиться к специалисту но бывают случаи когда обращение к специалисту чем то затруднено или проблема ещё особо не дала о себе знать а что то сделать уже возможно.
Так же опытным путём я выявил что если положить ладони/пальцы на ягодицы (чуть выше середины) то при ходьбе в момент после наступания ногой отчётливо прослеживается напряжение мышц, лично у меня справа напрягается значительно сильнее чем слева. Если при той же ходьбе одеть ремень лично я вообще перестаю чувствовать напряжения мышц слева, а справа напрягается сразу под ремнём (ниже его). Возможно это так же можно считать некоторым индикатором потери баланса между права-лево. Это второй вопрос для обсуждения.
И такой вроде простой вопрос но фундаментальный: как правильно одевать ремень. Я предполагаю что между гребнем подвздошной кости и большим вертелом, но вдруг я ошибаюсь или если не ошибаюсь то может ошибиться кто то другой. И опять же, что этот ремень в этом случае делает: сближает места крепления грушевидной и сжимает КПС? А не увеличивает ли давление внутри ягодиц что наоборот будет увеличивать давление грушевидной на нерв.  Это третий вопрос для обсуждения.


----------



## Georg_I (4 Ноя 2016)

*Evenelf*, классно !

Призываю всех будущих участников дискуссии придерживаться такого же подхода, пример которого нам продемонстрировал Evenelf.
В настоящий момент не имею возможности присоединиться, но сделаю это позже.


----------



## горошек (4 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Призываю всех будущих участников дискуссии придерживаться такого же подхода, пример которого нам продемонстрировал Evenelf.


Ой, я так не смогу. Поэтому просто всем скажу "спасибо", буду читать, стараться понять и думать: "Фто я делаю среди этих дофтойнейсых людей..."


----------



## Ilya111111 (4 Ноя 2016)

Как мне кажется, толку с этого всего крайне мало. Кинезиологи красиво всё тестируют, а вот что дальше что-то информации мало. что именно с этим делать. Разница в силе мышц может быть и норма, всё же мы правши/левши.  А устранять мышечные дисбалансы я вообще не особо представляю как. Тут же уже сформированые двигательные стереотипы  нервномышечными связями, плюс сама разница в силе мышц. Мы же не можем 24 часа в сутки осознанно контроиловать движение. Да, какое-то непродолжительное время может и можно, но потом всё равно сьедет всё обратно. И сама разница в силе и длинне мышц. Слабая мышца всё равно устанет и раслабится и не сможет противостоять укороченной мышце. А расслабление и расстяжка укороченной тоже мало что дадут, т.к. слабая мышца всё равно не сможет полноценно работать всё время и при движении мышца укоротится обратно. Это моё дилетанское видение.

  Вот что бы на слабые повесить тренажеры электрические, которые заставляют мышцу сокращаться и тренироваться и в это же время расслаблять и растягивать укороченные и всё это очень долго, пока не востановится баланс, тогда может что и получилось бы.  Фантастика)))


----------



## Evenelf (4 Ноя 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Вот что бы на слабые повесить тренажеры электрические


и вообще ничего не делать а ждать что будет счастье я бы тоже не отказался бы.
В целом, механизм развития грыжы каков?? 1. Поднято что то неподнимаемое, перегрузка, выпячивание и выдавилось. Но выдавилось то только в одном месте. 2 Потеря механических свойств фиброзного кольца, дегидротация, и всё же та самая нагрузка превышающая критический предел и выдавливается в одном таки месте. Если исключить 2 этих фактора то и грыж то не будет. Сомневаюсь что у кого то грыжа прям вылезла по периметру диска (но не могу исключать на 100% ведь я не знаю, но согласитесь это прям нонсенс).
Далее. Раз грыжа вылазит где тонко (там и рвётся) значит присутствует неравномерная нагрузка на диск. Численное (максимальное) значение этой нагрузки зависит от способности амортизации диска и равномерности на него нагрузки.
Из этого следует что либо нельзя поднимать тяжести вообще вплоть до протягивания руки вперёд (а то мало ли там кольцо хрупкое, но и здесь есть о чём говорить почему оно хрупкое) либо распределить эту нагрузку равномерно.
Здесь тема не о том что бывают некоторые анатомические проблемы или проблемы с усваиванием каких либо "микроэлементов" которых не хватает для крепости диска. И не для того чтобы спорить что появилось раньше спазм мышцы или раздражение нерва. Вопрос в том как определить нарушения и как от них избавиться.



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Слабая мышца всё равно устанет и раслабится и не сможет противостоять укороченной мышце


Тогда почему люди становятся сутулыми, развивается сколиоз и причём это всё не врождённое а у других нет? Может дело что что то делается человеком не правильно в целом, и если он желает продолжать неправильно распределять нагрузку то будь добр выбрать из либо её компенсировать прилагая усилия либо смириться с постоянной болью в спине, грыжей наконец.
Моё дилетантское мнение что при равномерном распределении нагрузки даже неправильно поднимая груз не появится грыжа, т.к. может иметь место компенсация мышцами разгибателями спины давления на диск и тогда либо диск порвётся равномерно в клочья либо единовременно растянется и позже вернётся в своё нормальное состояние.

И раз пошла такая тема:
"
... Условнорефлекторная деятельность лежит в основе отрабатывания движений, причем их повторение приводит к упрощению и большей экономичности. Понятие «динамический двигательный стереотип» (movement patterns) определяет временно устойчивую систему условных и безусловных рефлексов, возникших на основе однотипно повторяющихся стимулов, и зафиксированные во время онтогенеза формы осанки и движения (К. Левит, 1975). Этот внешний стереотип стимулирования приводит к появлению внутреннего стереотипа нервных процессов в коре большого мозга. ...  Благодаря пластичности коры большого мозга организм все время приспосабливается к постоянно изменяющимся условиям внутренней и внешней среды. В этом выражается адаптационная роль движений. При этом возникают более новые варианты движений, хотя ранее выработанные не исчезают. Двигательный стереотип человека определяется как относительно устойчивое индивидуальное своеобразие движений и положения тела, обусловленное функциональной системой, интегрирующей генетические структурно функциональные свойства с приобретенными в течение жизни особенностями опорно-двигательного аппарата (О. Г. Коган, В. Л. Найдин, 1988). ... Выработка особенно сложных стереотипов связана с выраженным утомлением, когда наступает предел нервной выносливости. Зафиксированные двигательные стереотипы переделываются с трудом, поэтому правильной их выработке как в условиях патологии, так и для профилактики нужно уделять особое внимание."
Мануальная терапия в вертеброневрологии. Губенко В.П. – К.: Здоров’я, 2003.-456 с

Да и вообще, важно чтобы человеку помогало. Как можно объяснить феномен когда люди с грыжей раньше приступают к физической работе и у них раньше проходят боли? Да и элементарно когда человек верит в выздоровление оно и приходит, так зачем критиковать пусть даже шаманство как кто то может подумать но шаманство которое имеет под собой некоторый научный фундамент??


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> У меня складывается впечатление что при нестабильности КПС вероятнее НЕ будет пережиматься седалищный нерв в результате напряжения грушевидной т.к. она просто не будет напряжена, а вот при простой слабости ягодичной без выраженной нестабильности напряжение грушевидной действительно будет иметь место. Это возможно первый вопрос для обсуждения.
> Вопрос в том как выявить это напряжение грушевидной мышцы и слабость большой ягодичной самостоятельно.


Я просто определила  во-первых впервые ее обнаружила, когда грыжа вылезла - и проверить это было легко (Но на тот момент я не знала что это мышца и грушевидная к тому же)  Лежа на спине, немного пытаемся приподнять таз и она болезненно отзывается ) оно сама - наискосок мышца от крестца к тбс примерно... И она же нерв прижимает и она же вызывает онемение и атрофию , например, большой ягодичной и всей ноги и не только) Можно потянуть ее нежно и вроде как онемение уходит - это и есть грушевидка - отжала нерв) А еще она "грешевидка" отсиживает ногу до онемения... А слабость ягодичной просто нужно научиться прочувствовать во время упражнений или просто на себе ощущая ее)


----------



## Ilya111111 (5 Ноя 2016)

Так тут про грыжников, тогда простите, я не в ту тему залез. Я из разряда сколиозников кифозников)))


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Возможно это так же можно считать некоторым индикатором потери баланса между права-лево. Это второй вопрос для обсуждения.


Просто ручками прощупать _ нужно самому научиться... и во время упражнений баланс ощущается и сила мышц - в процессе все проясняется)



Evenelf написал(а):


> А не увеличивает ли давление внутри ягодиц что наоборот будет увеличивать давление грушевидной на нерв.


Скорее давление будет больше, если Вы на ней будете лежать - на спине! поэтому нужно в порядок мышцы приводить, чтобы они не сдавливали нерв... и нервы... И в карман задний брюк не класть телефоны и портмане -чтобы не было давления.. И почаще наверное разминаться и наискосок грушевидку нежно расправлять ...



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> А устранять мышечные дисбалансы я вообще не особо представляю как


Мы от природы уже не симметричны) как и качки известные накаченные с крутыми мышцами тоже не симметричны и с разной силой половинок и об этом говорят ) и качают при такой ситуации для начала слабую сторону - вроде так или не парятся) И стараются во время выполнения упражнений как-то симметрично их делать)


----------



## Evenelf (5 Ноя 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Так тут про грыжников, тогда простите, я не в ту тему залез. Я из разряда сколиозников кифозников)))


опять же моё дилетантское мнение, от искривлений до грыжы ближе чем без изкривлений до грыжы. Если сколиоз/кифоз приобретается а не врождённые особенности, то есть видимо на то причины, и даже тут на форуме вероятно вдели что подправить как минимум можно. Так что опять вопрос к мышцам, что и куда тянет, что и где не держит.


----------



## Ilya111111 (5 Ноя 2016)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> мы от природы уже не симметричны) как и качки известные накаченные с крутыми мышцами тоже не симметричны и с разной силой половинок и об этом говорят ) и качают при такой ситуации для начала слабую сторону - вроде так или не парятся) И стараются во время выполнения упражнений как-то симметрично их делать)


Да я немного про другое. Про мышечные дисбалансы типа перекрестных синдромов, когда реально неправильные двигательные стереотипы.



Evenelf написал(а):


> опять же моё дилетантское мнение, от искривлений до грыжи ближе чем без искривлений до грыжи. Если сколиоз/кифоз приобретается а не врождённые особенности, то есть видимо на то причины, и даже тут на форуме вероятно вдели что подправить как минимум можно. Так что опять вопрос к мышцам, что и куда тянет, что и где не держит.


В том то и дело, что это системный дисбаланс и по одной мышце постепенно не поправишь. Тут уже надо одновременно что-то делать со всеми мышцами. Пока ни одного примера подправленных не видел. Если что-то поломалось, то сам посыл что можно исправить далеко не всегда верен.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

Ой, а ремень на таз очень интересно ) я на море наблюдала за бегунами прибрежными - многие бегали с лентой темной широкой на тазу и сбоку что-то вроде пейджика... Может это оно и есть спец для фиксации таза? или я ошибаюсь? МНого раз видела и не понимала для его они бегают с этими ремешками повязками на бедрах)


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

"В том то и дело, что это системный дисбаланс и по одной мышце постепенно не поправишь. Тут уже надо одновременно что-то делать со всеми мышцами. Пока ни одного примера подправленных не видел. Если что-то поломалось, то сам посыл что можно исправить далеко не всегда верен."

С этим можно согласиться. Но мы и собрались здесь для того, чтобы в этом вопросе по возможности разобраться.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Ноя 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> В том то и дело, что это системный дисбаланс и по одной мышце постепенно не поправишь. Тут уже надо одновременно что-то делать со всеми мышцами. Пока ни одного примера подправленных не видел. Если что-то поломалось, то сам посыл что можно исправить далеко не всегда верен.


Вот и ищем что делать и делать правильно. Лично я не хочу ждать годами что само пройдёт и вначале говорили что ты же молодой и болеть не должно а потом говорили ты же старый вот и болит.



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> скорее давление будет больше, если Вы на ней будете лежать - на спине! поэтому нужно в порядок мышцы приводить, чтобы они не сдавливали нерв... и нервы... И в карман задний брюк не класть телефоны и портмане -чтобы не было давления.. И почаще наверное разминаться и наискосок грушевидку нежно расправлять ...


Но тут вопрос как раз про ремень...
И в целом как не ошибиться с той же грушевидной, ягодичной, поясничной... Например у меня точно что то есть (чувствую разницу) и ремень влияет (когда его затягиваешь чуть выше, ближе к гребню) но уверенности что именно не так нету. Значит будем искать.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Вопрос в том как выявить это напряжение грушевидной мышцы и слабость большой ягодичной самостоятельно.



Можно посмотреть на проблему под другим углом. Мы ведь не кинезиологию как таковую изучаем. Мы смотрим, что из кинезиологии можно применить на практике.
Есть практический прием - стягивание таза ремнем. Что именно в данном приеме срабатывает, фиксация костей таза, сжатие мышц ягодиц или что-то еще - нам не разобраться.
Но прием то простой для практического использования. Пробуем, экспериментируем.
У меня накопился некоторый опыт, позже вернусь к этому вопросу.



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> А расслабление и расстяжка укороченной тоже мало что дадут


Соглашусь с вами, личный опыт это подтверждает. Но как сказал  *Evenelf*,


Evenelf написал(а):


> Значит будем искать.





Ilya111111 написал(а):


> А устранять мышечные дисбалансы я вообще не особо представляю как. Тут же уже сформированые двигательные стереотипы нервномышечными связями


 *Ilya111111*, и мы в таком же положении. Но это не значит, что складываем лапки, пьем НПВП или чего покрепче.
Наша цель научиться эти "нервномышечные связи" оптимально перестраивать с помощью тренировок.
Будем по крупицам собирать приемы, принципы, методики таких тренировок.

Чтобы наши перспективы такого поиска не казались уж совсем безнадежными, приведу один пример потенциально возможного решения - ОБГ Спираль (оздоровительно-боевая(!) гимнастика).

Кинезиология по-русски!
Строится она на теории функциональных мышечных цепей.
Иллюстрация:

Автор методики утверждает следующее:
"...Основа мышечных спиралей – цепь скелетных мышц; суть их функционирования – передача усилий от звена к звену. В состав спиральных мышечных объединений входят мышцы, участвующие в формировании пространственных перекрестов в области плечевого и тазового пояса и крупных суставов. Мышечные спирали туловища обеспечивают удержание внутренних органов, определяют правильное положение и уникальные движения позвоночного столба, осуществление акта дыхания за счет согласования работы дыхательных мышц. Спирали мышц поддерживают осевой скелет, динамично фиксируют положение головы, сохраняют физиологические изгибы позвоночника, а также создают основу положения, необходимого для дальнейшего движения...

...Мышечные дисбалансы могут нарушать симметрию тела и осанку, изменять движения, ограничивать дыхание, затруднять кровообращение и лимфоотток, снижать мышечную работоспособность. Они могут быть как причиной, так и следствием развития различных заболеваний. Неправильное положение тела во время работы за столом может привести к сколиозу. Атрофия передних мышц бедра, возникающая при сидении, ослабляет переднюю брюшную стенку и сгибает спину. Недостаточная активность околопозвоночных мышц, особенно разгибателей спины, способствует появлению остеохондроза. Любое заболевание внутренних органов, даже потеря зубов, ведет к возникновению мышечных дисбалансов...

... Принцип действия «Спирали» заключается в создании правильного, физиологичного мышечного двигательного стереотипа. Движения по траекториям, напоминающим цифру «8», в области плечевого пояса и таза гармонизируют мышечные спирали организма. Верхняя «восьмерка» используется для коррекции шейного отдела позвоночника, плечевого пояса, головы и органов грудной клетки; нижняя (тазовая) «восьмерка – для нормализации положения грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника, таза и бедер, укрепления мышц брюшного пресса, восстановления функций пищеварительных и мочеполовых органов...

... Максимальный оздоровительный эффект достигается при достаточно длительном и непрерывном исполнении базовых упражнений гимнастики. При этом происходит саморегуляция мышечного баланса вследствие того, что здоровые, нормально функционирующие мышцы «навязывают» необходимую оптимальную степень натяжения или расслабления сопряженным с ними патологически измененным мышцам. В результате происходит формирование гармоничного мышечного стереотипа."

У меня нет практического опыта применения этой гимнастики. Привел как пример.


----------



## Ilya111111 (5 Ноя 2016)

Все эти гимнастики обычно лишь служат для обогащения автора уникальных методик. Такова реальность. Ведь никаких исследований не проводилось, автор просто придумал это ни на чем особо не основываясь. Ему тупо захотелось что будут какие-то там восьмерки. И привлекает людей к себе на уникальную чудодейственную гимнастику, а такие отчаявшиеся, как мы, будут ходить к нему и нести ему денежку за пустую надежду.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Ноя 2016)

*Ilya111111*, тогда какие будут у Вас предложения? Я так понимаю с нами уже всё??


----------



## Ilya111111 (5 Ноя 2016)

Тема такая, что каждый смотрит со своей колокольни, а тут всё под одну гребенку. Не знаю я какие делать предложения, всё не перепробуешь, а в этих попытка постоянно что-то поправить можно крышей поехать, что у меня и происходит )))  С одной стороны хочется жить без боли и дискомфорта,  с другой стороны все эти системы дают в лучшем случае временное облегчение симптоматики. Мне нравится нервномышечная релаксация, очень хорошая процедурка и можно дома делать, надо только загуглить аудиофайл. По этому же принципу ПИР можно использовать именно на самые укороченные и проблемные мышцы. Но это больше расслабление и облегчение, но не излечение.  Но когда человек живет с болью и дискомфортом дать расслабление нервной системе и телу очень важно.
  Если уж и хочется искать системы исправления, то надо начать с медитации 100%!!! Медитация стоя или лежа. Закрываем глаза, выгоняем мысли и концентрируемся на своём дыхании сначала. Плавно вдыхаем и выдыхаем, вдыхаем и выдыхаем и следим за процессом дыхания достаточно долго не отвлекаясь на внешний мир и мысли. На выдохе стараемся каждый раз расслабиться еще чуть сильнее, но не обмякать ))) Потом, когда достаточно сильно погрузились в себя,  начинаем шарить своим сознанием по телу, искать внутренним взглядом участки напряжения и всё такое. Легонько напрягать разные мышцы.  В общем нужно тренировать ощущение своего тела и контроль над ним. Без этого явно не получиться что-то править в своем ОДА,  надо чувствовать всегда что делаешь.

Научившись чувствовать, расслаблять и контролировать своё тело уже можно и начать думать о разных растяжках, тренировках и прочее.  Ну это моё мнение.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Все эти гимнастики обычно лишь служат для обогащения автора уникальных методик.



Обычно именно так и обстоят дела.

Авторы систем рукопашного боя переключились на более обширный контингент людей с проблемами ОДА. Я "клюнул" на обещанный оздоровительный аспект системы рукопашного боя Кадочникова, но так и не смог узнать какие принципы оздоровления предлагаются - сначала купи, потом узнаешь. Даже если и разочаруюсь или мне не подойдет, организаторы заработают.

Что касается автора Спирали, он выложил на сайте обучающее видео начального уровня. Для ознакомления с методикой и для начала процесса оздоровления не требуется никаких затрат. Думал летом на даче ознакомлюсь с этой гимнастикой, но так и не начал, но пару палок с дачи привез  (гимнастика с использованием палки).

В этой методике мое внимание привлекло вот это утверждение:
"...При этом происходит саморегуляция мышечного баланса вследствие того, что здоровые, нормально функционирующие мышцы «навязывают» необходимую оптимальную степень натяжения или расслабления сопряженным с ними патологически измененным мышцам. В результате происходит формирование гармоничного мышечного стереотипа."

Нам бы доктора АИРа спросить - в принципе такое "навязывание" возможно?
Меня эта идея подкупает.



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> всё не перепробуешь, а в этих попытка постоянно что-то поправить можно крышей поехать, что у меня и происходит )))


 *Ilya111111*, крыша может поехать скорее от постоянных болей, а не от попыток что-то поправить .
В психологии советского периода была теория поисковой активности - от поисковой активности не только крыша не едет, но сама активность благотворно влияет на организм.



Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Кинезиологи красиво всё тестируют, а вот что дальше что-то информации мало. что именно с этим делать.


Вообще-то, правильно было бы начать тему с обсуждения основного постулата кинезиологии, постоянно озвучиваемого Антоном Алексеевым, что никакими упражнениями, будь то плавание, катание на лыжах, силовые упражнения - мышечный дисбаланс не исправишь и нарушенный двигательный стереотип не восстановишь. Мы как бы обречены, если этот постулат верен.
Еще года два назад, ознакомившись с его видео, почувствовал глубокий внутренний протест против такого утверждения. В тот период я делал ставку на силовые упражнения - тяга штанги и приседания со штангой. И моя идея была в том, что по мере роста нагрузки будут все-таки формироваться правильные мышечные усилия. Незадействованные ранее мышцы будут просто вынуждены подключиться к работе.

Опыт накоплен, можно подвести итог.
Действительно, начиная где-то с веса в 70% от массы тела, удалось избавиться, например, от скручивающих ощущениях в ногах. В результате чего улучшилась походка, нарушенная ранее из-за чрезмерной ротации ног наружу.
Но... Вот, например, был у меня напряг в квадратных мышцах поясницы, тяга штанги гипертрофию этих мышц только усилила.
Стало понятно, что сами по себе силовые упражнения исправить мышечный дисбаланс не могут.
Точнее, многосуставные упражнения. Как альтернативный вариант - изолированные упражнения на отдельные группы мышц. Но для этого нужны специализированные тренажеры.
В итоге, я стал внимательнее присматриваться к сложным гимнастическим упражнениям. В поле зрения - хореография и восточные единоборства в их оздоровительном аспекте.


----------



## leo1980 (5 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*,
Спирали как тут вы упоминаете, есть и в европе, в основном идет о лечении сколиоза, конечно это больше авторская замануха, когда все перепробовал, а это еще нет







Я заметил, даже и поэтому форуму, что если у тебя сколиоз аля 1 степени, то начинают у вас сколиоз давайте лечить, здесь же ноль внимания на него, а когда я спрашивал, то говорили что это в современном мире норма и 80 % населения перекошена и изменить это, без кардинального изменения образа жизни не реально. А кардинально изменить образ жизни, тоже не реально.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> то говорили что это в современном мире норма и 80 % населения перекошена



*leo1980*, тема не о сколиозе 
Вот такой пример, тянем штангу с пола, по жизни - поднимаем груз с земли.
При мышечном дисбалансе, усилие тяги осуществляется не теми мышцами.
Та же история и с ходьбой. При ходьбе в работе участвуют не те мышцы, в результате боли в спине и т.п.
Если с этими дисбалансами не бороться, то в какой-то критический момент - травма, грыжа, да просто при сильном эмоциональном стрессе, - вдруг система мышечного баланса, до этого момента хоть как-то скомпенсированная, начинает рушиться.
И все, алес капут, неощутимый ранее перекос, переходит в новое качество - и многим не нравится .
Об этом в каждой второй теме на форуме. И дискомфорт уже такой, что качество жизни "попавших" резко снижается.
Но дело даже не в этом. Если не предпринимать никаких мер, то со временем, кроме дискомфорта и болевых ощущений, рано или поздно, появятся уже органические поражения ОДА.
Так что, речь не о красоте.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> о Антоном Алексеевым, что никакими упражнениями, будь то плавание, катание на лыжах, силовые упражнения - мышечный дисбаланс не исправишь и нарушенный двигательный стереотип не восстановишь. Мы как бы обречены, если этот постулат верен.


Я еще не изучала его подробно (Антона) А что он предлагает или говорит по поводу исправления мышечного дисбаланса?  Я с ним тоже конечно согласна, но отчасти... (конечно экспериментирую на себе и пишу от своего опыта и знания своего тела) - Это понятное дело что лыжами, плаваньем и силовыми упражнениями надуются мышцы, например,  и в тонус придут - но главное есть НО - что параллельно нужно еще кое-что делать ) раскручивать амплитудно мышцы (расправлять) и просто расправлять мышцы... на симметрию мышц упражнения делать , чтобы баланс навестить... И то многое наверное еще зависит от того, что с опорно-двигательным аппаратом на сей момент (что поехало кроме мышц или сломалось.. и в каком состоянии зажила грыжа) хм Наверное так...


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Нам бы доктора АИРа спросить - в принципе такое "навязывание" возможно?



Спросил. С ответом можно ознакомиться по ссылке
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/page-44#post-291200

С учетом ответа доктора АИР, мои поползновения в сторону восточных боевых искусств имеют под собой основания.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

как же у меня бабушка 74 лет с грыжей ребенка 6,5 лет поднимает и тяжелые чемоданы ... Бегает похлеще молодого и как шкаф... Да есть небольшой дисбаланс и небольшой сколиоз... но ей это вроде не мешает... и показывала в том году мне упражнение буквой Л (кверху попой) и плавно обратно на изгиб в позу змеи без касания пола))) Почему? Может когда грыжа была и она упала на пол в бессознании - мышечный дисбаланс не так зупущен был как у некоторых и она его поддерживала... Не знаю точно... НО в молодости болела поясница и по ее пояснице даже вроде ножками ходили и на работу бегала и домой с сумками и вроде особо не занималась гимнастикой .. Ну 5 жемчужин тибетской какое-то время ...


----------



## leo1980 (5 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*,  
так это все одно и тоже, смотря в какой плоскости на это смотреть, то ли сбоку, то ли спереди
если сугубо плясать от ягодиц (вид сбоку), так америкосы много лет назад все расписали, что да как. Но проблема, что мы 3-х мерны
не чего секретного - антагонисты/слабые/выключенные и т.п.
эту же тему о перекосах, используют так называемые "экцентрики".


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

в том году в магазинах ходила и принесла домой по 5 литров воды аж 4 бутыли - по 2 на руку и норм... А мы тут страдаем ... не знаю почему... Может у нее не было срыва фиброзного кольца, но в обморок падала и операцию предлагали, но ранее мрт не было и долго ходила с поясницей , потом вроде прошло, но спрашивала - были конечно за жизнь рецидивы - на мягкий диван например неудачно сядет и согнет чтоли вперед и ударит по пояснице и говорила до коленей и вроде до пятки ток от нервов был и отеки... Кулачками растирает (видела на море) по обе стороны крестца зону свою и на заплыв) не знаю как ее удалось это все)  удивляюсь до сих пор.. Теперь у нее скандинавские палочки в коридоре висят на готове - подарили наверное)


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> как же у меня бабушка 74 лет с грыжей ребенка 6,5 лет поднимает и тяжелые чемоданы ...



*Екатерина79*, вам бы с бабушки и пример брать


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*, еще Шу вроде как и ЦИгун практикуется хорошо в плане расправления мышц... и народ спец в Китай ездит посмотреть на истинное Шу (или Ушу) и Цигун в парках бесплатно)


Georg_I написал(а):


> *Екатерина79*, вам бы с бабушки и пример брать


стараюсь


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> эту же тему о перекосах, используют так называемые "экцентрики".



*leo1980*, изучил их сайт в свое время вдоль и поперек - думаю у нас с вами к ним одинаковое отношение 



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> в Китай ездит посмотреть на истинное Шу (или Ушу) и Цигун в парках бесплатно)



*Екатерина79*, за подсказку где бесплатно посмотреть, в Китай съездить, премного конечно благодарен.
Но тема о принципах и идеях восстановления. Болталка в другом разделе.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*, хм я думала это относится к принципу восстановления - странно ... ведь баланс и наводит Цигун и Шу... Либо чего-то я не догоняю )

*Georg_I*, я абсолютно понимаю о чем речь и Вы как-то несерьезно ко мне относитесь) ДУмаю у меня ничего не поехало и правая сторона, потом левая и полный беспредел ... изнутри все я это понимаю - с тем и работаю и наблюдаю восстановление... Удалюсь , буду наблюдать за дискуссией со стороны)


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

*Evenelf*, ваше первое сообщение в теме слилось с предыдущим сообщением Евгения, поэтому цитировать не получается.

Буду делать вручную. Вернемся к вопросу о ремне.
*
Evenelf *сказал:
"И такой вроде простой вопрос но фундаментальный: как правильно одевать ремень. Я предполагаю что между гребнем подвздошной кости и большим вертелом..."

Дэвид Лиф в видео одевал ремень на девушке в районе большого вертела.
Свои первые эксперименты с ремнем я проводил на наклонной гиперэкстензии, с обычным брючным широким ремнем одетым в районе большого вертела. Эффекта не увидел, к тому же ГЭ с ремнем было делать очень неудобно.
Затем я стал использовать этот прием при длительном сидении за компом, только одевал не очень широкий атлетический мягкий пояс как раз между гребнем подвздошной кости и большим вертелом.
В период сильных болей в районе крестца, это приносило значительное облегчение.
Затем летом на даче, я вынужден был использовать этот же ремень при усилении двигательной активности - когда приходилось много нагибаться, приседать и т.п.
Без использования ремня, при такого рода активности,впоследствии  были боли в ягодицах.
Должен сразу заметить, что эксперимент не очень правильный, т.к. атлетический пояс все-таки поддерживал частично и поясницу.
Не стану утомлять описанием других уже не столь длительных по времени экспериментов с ремнем.
В итоге пришел к выводу, что при каких-то нарушениях в области таза и поясницы, фиксация ремнем подвздошных костей, при длительном сидении, при активных наклонах - способствует снижению уровня болевых ощущений.
Прием очень простой. Болит, пробуйте. Можно обойтись без тестирования всех этих БЯ, СЯ и т.п.


----------



## Ilya111111 (5 Ноя 2016)

Главное самому в своих попытках сделать лучше не сделать хуже )) А то можно и самому посрывать себе компенсации


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Главное самому в своих попытках сделать лучше не сделать хуже


Я на солнышке лежу, и на солнышко гляжу...(С) 
И я о таком мечтаю.

А если серьезно, то бояться - это все-таки не главное.
Даже если у вас нет никаких болезней, но после длительного пребывания в состоянии гиподинамии, вы вдруг начнете посещать тренажерный зал, типа, оздоровиться надо, засиделся и все такое - у вас неизменно наступит период , если можно так выразиться, некоторого обострения мышечного самочувствия.
Это естественный процесс. Бояться этого не надо.
Это у потенциально здоровых. А с проблемами... Да все то же самое, но только страх - что-то мне еще похужело! На форуме есть женщина, которая на следующий день после тренировки в зале, "заедала" естественную мышечную боль ибупрофеном .


----------



## Evenelf (5 Ноя 2016)

Судя по всему, идея ремня заключается в сближении правой и левой стороны, что даёт некоторую свободу определённым мышцам и связкам. Если ремень крепить выше к гребням то в большей степени будет фиксироваться КПС и ослабляться его связки. Если же ближе к вертелу (а то и на него) то так же будет сжиматься тазобедренный сустав и сближать наружные места прикрепления мышц которые крепятся к бедренной кости. Если это всё верно, то можно сделать вывод что установка ремня ниже годится скорее для тестирования, а установка выше годится для тренировок а так же для разгрузки связок если они вдруг где то растянуты.
Так же ещё одна деталь что крепить ремень нужно с небольшим натяжением, т.к. можно пережать сосуды в итоге чего опять же не будет результата. 
Теперь бы ответить на вопрос: "Нужно ли мне или кому то другому применять этот ремень?" Думаю что попробовать можно, если с дуру не зажимать не скакать и не носить сутками то даже если и не нужно то хуже не будет.


----------



## Georg_I (5 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Если же ближе к вертелу (а то и на него) то так же будет сжиматься тазобедренный сустав



Идея сжимать тазобедренные суставы ремнем, мне вот как-то совсем не нравится.
Особенно, если при этом придется нагибаться и приседать.



Evenelf написал(а):


> Так же ещё одна деталь что крепить ремень нужно с небольшим натяжением



Поддерживаю.



Evenelf написал(а):


> Если ремень крепить выше к гребням то в большей степени будет фиксироваться КПС и ослабляться его связки.



Не думаю, что связки КПС будут ослабляться - это же как затянуть ремень надо.
Скорее всего механизм воздействия какой-то другой.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Идея сжимать тазобедренные суставы ремнем, мне вот как-то совсем не нравится.
> Особенно, если при этом придется нагибаться и приседать.


Я ж про то и писал что только для теста не более.
КПС очень мало подвижен и основную роль в его "креплении" всё же играют связки, а потом уже мышцы (хотя они же могут его и перекашивать). И если имеет место быть "болтанка" то где то растягиваются связки и в неестественном положении связки будут перенатянуты, а если крестец в своём нормальном положении поджать со сторон пусть даже на долю миллиметра то связки ослабнут т.к. сами они короткие. Есть тест на воспаление этого сустава, там достаточно сдавить гребни руками с двух сторон. С учетом того что тест этот делают врачи и в том числе женщины да и некоторые в возрасте то нет необходимости в огромном усилии. Так что я исхожу из этого. И ещё по этому можно опять сказать что переусердствовать фиксируя КПС не нужно.
Скажите, а с чем Вы связывали гиперэкстензию с ремнём?


----------



## Ирина.Е (19 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> В итоге, я стал внимательнее присматриваться к сложным гимнастическим упражнениям. В поле зрения - хореография и восточные единоборства в их оздоровительном аспекте.


Как человек, занимавшийся хореографией, сильно сомневаюсь в ее пользе. Точнее, сейчас явно вижу все вредные аспекты, их немало. Не пострадал, кажется, только верх. Стопы, колени, тазобедренные убиты, от сколиоза не убереглась, поясницу сейчас лечу.

Имею опыт использования ремня (рекомендовали в центре кинезиологии в Чебоксарах). Врач рекомендовал это только во время определенных упражнений, и только на некоторое время (пока не стабилизируется КПС). По моим ощущениям это весьма эффективно.
Использование ремня при гиперэкстензии меня удивляет, не понимаю зачем это нужно. Хотя, я не врач, конечно)))
И еще. Ремень не должен стягивать тазобедренные суставы, он одевается  между краем подвздошных костей и ТБС. Я поняла так.


----------



## Georg_I (19 Ноя 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Как человек, занимавшийся хореографией, сильно сомневаюсь в ее пользе. Точнее, сейчас явно вижу все вредные аспекты, их немало. Не пострадал, кажется, только верх. Стопы, колени, тазобедренные убиты, от сколиоза не убереглась, поясницу сейчас лечу.


Не имел ввиду заниматься хореографией. На хореографию обратил внимание, когда пытался разобраться с такими сложными понятиями как постуральный мышечный тонус, постуральное равновесие и т.п. Это и привело меня через понятие - апломб, к хореографии.

Выкладывал  конкретное видео в теме (сообщение #1439):
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17852/page-72

В этом видео - вариант тренировки постурального мышечного тонуса, если отвлечься от чисто хореографической составляющей.


Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Использование ремня при гиперэкстензии меня удивляет


Это был эксперимент, не более того.


----------



## Ирина.Е (19 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> В этом видео - вариант тренировки постурального мышечного тонуса, если отвлечься от чисто хореографической составляющей.


Так и я ж тоже не про танцевальные па  Некоторые из упражнений нежелательны при грыжах. А плие в первой позиции просто убивает колени.
А вообще, спасибо за видео. Вспомнила былое, посмеялась на падающими девушками


----------



## doc (23 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Для затравки первая идея для обсуждения из спорного раздела медицины - кинезиологии.


Посмотрев 12-минутный ролик с Д.Лифом в главной роли, выскажу своё мнение.

1. Девушка предъявила жалобы на боль в пояснице, запомним это.
Однако вместо нормального врачебного осмотра самой пациентки или хотя бы её МРТ, публике зачем-то были продемонстрированы игры на сопротивление её ног давлению рук лектора. Больная поясница шоумена практически не интересовала. По окончании первого акта кинезиологического спектакля у девушки была провозглашена слабость мышц задней поверхности бедра, а также большой и средней ягодичной мышц. Странно, ведь дама на слабость своих мышц не жаловалась! Обратите внимание, что после показательного стягивания ремнём её таза, слабость мышц чудесным образом исчезла!
Далее, немного поинтриговав публику, кудесник объявляет причиной слабости мышц ущемление седалищного и других нервов грушевидкой. Таким образом, ремень на ягодицах, видимо, снимает компрессию нервов?! Надо будет рассказать знакомым неврологам о таком чуде!

2. Д.Лиф: "По мере того как большая ягодичная становится всё слабее, грушевидке приходится сокращаться всё больше, чтобы стабилизировать сустав".
Вот как надо закольцовывать выдуманные проблемы! Помните, ягодицы якобы слабеют от напряжения грушевидки? А грушевидка, оказывается, напрягается, потому что ягодицы слабые! Классно! С такого крючка пациенту уже не соскочить!

3. Д.Лиф: "Вот поэтому, как только она наклоняется вперёд, у неё возникает боль".
Вообще-то из грушевидки боль обычно иррадиирует в ягодицу. А пациентка, напомню, жаловалась на боль в поясничной области. Так что со своей кинезиологической диагностикой мистер Лиф попал пальцем в небо.

Но "просвещённая" публика довольна, спектакль удался на славу! По итогам каждого такого шоу кинезиологическая секта пополняется очередными восторженными неофитами.


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Посмотрев 12-минутный ролик с Д.Лифом в главной роли, выскажу своё мнение.


Андрей Петрович, здравствуйте!

Для затравки обсуждения, выложу Ваш новый ролик по прикладной кинезиологии


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

Лечим только триггеры??


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> По итогам каждого такого шоу кинезиологическая секта пополняется очередными восторженными неофитами.


"Задурить" голову пациентам нетрудно.
Но шоу то проводилось не для пациентов, насколько я знаю, там собирали врачей.
И та же Васильева, доктор медицинских наук, профессор - активно пропагандирует и внедряет кинезиологию именно среди врачей. Не знаю как сейчас, но раньше, наличие медицинского диплома было обязательным для посещения её семинаров.
Когда то плюрализм мнений погубил целую страну, интересно чем закончится такой плюрализм в медицине.


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

Согласен, врачу задурить голову по медицинской части сложнее, чем простому обывателю.
Тем не менее количество прикладных кинезиологов растёт как растут грибы после дождя.
Потому что на кафедрах мануальной терапии фактически уже давно преподают прикладную кинезиологию, хотя такой специальности в России ещё нет.
Где-то как краткий ознакомительный курс, а где-то уже безальтернативно ВМЕСТО мануальной терапии!
Вовсю работает мощная пропагандистская машина с участием профессора Васильевой,  преподнося кинезиологию как последнее достижение медицинской науки и суперэффективный метод лечения.
Отдельному врачу противостоять этому  - уже почти мэйнстриму - очень трудно, тем более, что занятие кинезиологией оказалось ещё и коммерчески выгодным.


----------



## Evenelf (25 Ноя 2016)

В прикладной кинезиологии говорят с органами, а просто кинезиология рассматривает мышцы на сколько я знаю.


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

Наука о мышцах называется *миология*.
Кинезио-"логия"  или кинезо-"терапия" не более чем самодеятельность без какой бы то ни было серьёзной научной базы.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Наука о мышцах называется *миология*.


 *doc*, вот только литературу по этой науке где найти - не подскажите?

И хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение, что Вы думаете о теории функциональных мышечных цепей,
как пример - работы проф. К.А. Семеновой по реабилитации детей с ДЦП, с формированием правильного стереотипа движений с помощью специального корригирующего костюма «Спираль».

Стоит ли изучать труды - Бюске "Мышечные цепи", Маерс "Анатомические поезда"? - на эти работы все чаще стали ссылаться фитнесс-инструктора при подготовке программ тренировок. 

Есть ли необходимость ознакомиться с теорией триггерных точек человеку занимающемуся оздоровительной гимнастикой, в т.ч. силовыми упражнениями, или это знание необходимо только в лечебных целях?


----------



## Ирина.Е (25 Ноя 2016)

О, наконец-то я поняла о ком так горячо постоянно говорит *Larisa74  *
Замечательно, что  *doc* сумел ей помочь. Но он один всех не спасет. И есть те, кому реально помогают врачи, использующие прикладную кинезиологию. И результат их работы видят и фиксируют традиционные специалисты и сильно при этом удивляются (сама общалась с такими пациентами). 
Я за "плюрализм".


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

Миология - своеобразный пасынок в медицине.
Я считаю, что замечательное открытие В.Рентгена сыграло здесь роковую роль.
При всей позитивности этого открытия для медицины в целом, рентгеновские лучи увели мягкие ткани организма (в первую очередь мышцы) в глубокую тень, в ссылку, которая длится уже больше ста лет. Уникальные для своего времени возможности рентгена позволили врачам диагностировать и лечить костную патологию, а также более глубоко изучать опорно-двигательный аппарат человека. Всё их внимание многие десятилетия было сфокусировано исключительно на костно-хрящевых структурах, т.е. на том, что было видно на снимках. В результате морфология позвоночника стала единственным объектом научного поиска на этом медицинском направлении.
Миология, оказавшись на периферии научных интересов врачебного сообщества, развивалась намного менее динамично. В медицинских вузах она до сих пор не преподаётся. Такой специальности в здравоохранении нет! Если учесть тот факт, что мускулатура в совокупности составляет в среднем 40% от всей массы тела, это просто нонсенс! Не умея лечить мышцы, врачи по сути выбросили на помойку почти половину человека. А так как свято место пусто не бывает, то нашлись предприимчивые люди (прикладные кинезиологи, хиропрактики, кинезитерапевты и т.д.), поставившие это дело на коммерческие рельсы. К этому же списку я бы отнёс господ Бюске, Майерса и прочих. Природа не терпит пустоты. Если нет серьёзных научных исследований с выходом в практическую плоскость, то обязательно найдутся ушлые ребята, умеющие развернуть ситуацию в свою пользу.
Теория триггерных точек - пока единственная серьёзная научная концепция, позволяющая эффективно диагностировать и лечить патологию опорно-двигательной системы. Изучать или не изучать простым людям? В упрощённом, адаптированном виде, наверное, да. Многие вещи станут понятными. Да и ко всяким шарлатанским учениям появится устойчивый иммунитет, основанный на точном знании.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Я считаю, что замечательное открытие В.Рентгена сыграло здесь роковую роль.


Разве с появлением МРТ ситуация не изменилась?



doc написал(а):


> Изучать или не изучать простым людям? В упрощённом, адаптированном виде, наверное, да. Многие вещи станут понятными.


 *doc*, я так понимаю. речь идет о трудах Тревелл?
Не могли бы дать конкретное название книги на русском языке, для изучения в "упрощенном, адаптированном виде"?
В настоящий момент теория триггерных точек является общепризнанной в медицинском научном сообществе?


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

С появлением МРТ ситуация не изменилась.
Дело в том, что сам по себе этот метод диагностики позволяет великолепно обследовать в том числе и мышцы, однако кто на них обращает внимание? Сознание врачей, упёртых в кости, ведь не поменялось.

Да, речь шла о работах гения медицины 20 века Джанет Тревелл. Именно её талант и труд на протяжении примерно 60 лет позволил родиться "новому" направлению в медицине - диагностике и лечению мышц.
В упрощённом виде, наверное, что-то можно нарыть в интернете.
Я сегодня на работе допоздна, завтра дома поищу название книжки по этой тематике, что-то у меня было.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

*doc*, спасибо.
Вы знакомы с работами Бернштейна, в частности "О построении движений"?
Никак не могу найти - насколько  взгляды Бернштейна соответствуют современным научным представлениям.
Что-нибудь подскажете на эту тему?


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

Бернштейна не читал. Поэтому воздержусь от оценок.
На первый взгляд, интересно, а как на самом деле, не знаю.
Некоторые считают его работы подлогом, многие восхищаются.


----------



## Svetlana33 (25 Ноя 2016)

Извините что вклиниваюсь)вот посмотрите видео может интересно будет)


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Бернштейна не читал. Поэтому воздержусь от оценок.


С большим уважением отношусь к людям, которые отвечают честно и открыто .

*doc*, извините, но еще один важный вопрос.
Какова причина боли в мышцах ног при прокатке мышц пенопластовым валиком для пилатеса?
Боль трудно переносимая вначале, идущая постепенно от упражнения к упражнению на убыль.
Но стоит сделать значительный перерыв, все приходится начинать сначала.
Объяснение, которое нашел в Интернете, сводилось к растяжению соединительной ткани и разрыву спаек между фасциями. И с констатацией факта, что есть люди с плохой переносимостью данной процедуры. Причем мужчины переносят хуже, чем женщины.
Ну разорвал, растянул - почему все возвращается на место.


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

А зачем ноги прокатывать валиком? Имеется в виду голень спереди или икры?
Объяснение из интернета не годится.
Давление от валика будет идти в основном перпендикулярно поверхности кожи, поэтому ткани вряд ли растянутся и никакие спайки (откуда они взялись?!) не порвутся.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> А зачем ноги прокатывать валиком? Имеется в виду голень спереди или икры?


 *doc*, проще показать, чем объяснить:


----------



## doc (25 Ноя 2016)

Понятно. Боль при таком прокатывании возникает в триггерах икроножных, камбаловидных и других мышц голени.
Следует иметь в виду, что структура камбаловидной мышцы отличается повышенной плотностью, это даёт особую болезненность при давлении. Таких плотных у нас всего две мышцы в организме, камбала и массетер (жевательная).


----------



## Evenelf (26 Ноя 2016)

*doc*, настолько ли это распространено как это показано в этом видео по Вашему мнению? Тут у каждого и в бедре и в голени и везде. Я так полагаю что валик из паралона, может ли даже самый плотный паралон дать такой эффект на все участки? 
И пользуясь случаем, каким образом Вы оказываете влияние на поясничные мышцы на предмет триггерных точек?


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

В икрах есть практически у каждого.
Поясничные в узком смысле? Как часть подвздошно-поясничной?
Нахожу триггеры через живот и лечу руками.
В октябре была шикарная пациентка. Несколько лет безуспешного лечения на предмет сильных болей в ногах и пояснице. Уже не верила в медицину, - до такой степени, что дочка её год (!)  уговаривала ко мне прийти, хотя бы на консультацию.
Ноги перестали болеть уже после первой процедуры. Понадобилось всего 2 сеанса на поясничную мышцу и 2 на пояснично-ягодичную область, и бабуля счастлива. Расставались с ней трогательно, она сказала, что год жизни был потерян зря.


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

*doc*, спасибо.
Действительно, нашел и такое объяснение - валик воздействует на триггерные точки.
Но получается, что этих точек очень много, т.к. боль практически во всех мышцах - от икр до ягодичных.
Думал, что триггерные точки это из области экзотики - какое-то особое заболевание мышц.

Процедура в фитнессе называется - миофасциальный релиз.
Только вместо относительно мягкого валика для пилатеса используются специальные роллы с ребристой поверхностью.

*Evenelf*, легко попробовать без ролла.
Возьмите скалку для теста побольше диаметром и попросите жену или подругу прокатать голени и заднюю часть бедра, медленно и с нажимом - получите незабываемые ощущения.
Собственно это разновидность механического массажа.


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Думал, что триггерные точки это из области экзотики - какое-то особое заболевание мышц.


Это самое распространённое заболевание в мире!


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Это самое распространённое заболевание в мире!


Неожиданно!
Значит есть необходимость заняться самообразованием, хотя бы в упрощенном виде - надеюсь эти знания будут подспорьем при силовых тренировках.


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Даже при полном отсутствии клинических проявлений, триггеры снижают кпд мышцы и ограничивают подвижность в заинтересованном суставе.


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Ноги перестали болеть уже после первой процедуры.


 *doc*, правильно понимаю - причиной болей в ногах являлся триггер совсем в другой мышце?


----------



## leo1980 (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Даже при полном отсутствии клинических проявлений, триггеры снижают кпд мышцы и ограничивают подвижность в заинтересованном суставе.


смотрел сайт девушки спортсменки тяжелоатлетки, и она для увелечения своих результатов в приседе и т.д., дает акцент на работу с трригерами. Писала, что помогает.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Собственно это разновидность механического массажа.


У нас в клубе проходили занятия по МФГ.
Собственно, многие девушки с удовольствием ходили на них ещё и из соображений экономии - на услугах массажиста. 
Сейчас этих занятий почему-то нет. То ли инструктор ушёл, то ли достаточного количества желающих не набирается.


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *doc*, правильно понимаю - причиной болей в ногах являлся триггер совсем в другой мышце?


Именно так.


leo1980 написал(а):


> смотрел сайт девушки спортсменки тяжелоатлетки, и она для увелечения своих результатов в приседе и т.д., дает акцент на работу с трригерами. Писала, что помогает.


Я тоже работал со спортсменами.
Могу сказать, что целенаправленная работа по устранению триггеров является мощным резервом по улучшению спортивных результатов. Как в смысле увеличения силы, так и для повышения ловкости, например, в игровых видах спорта.


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Могу сказать, что целенаправленная работа по устранению триггеров является мощным резервом по улучшению спортивных результатов.


 *doc*, но если у спортсменов образуется такое большое количество триггеров, значит триггеры это не болезнь, а нормальное явление в мышцах, которые подвергаются регулярным нагрузкам?


----------



## leo1980 (26 Ноя 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> У нас в клубе проходили занятия по МФГ.
> Собственно, многие девушки с удовольствием ходили на них ещё и из соображений экономии - на услугах массажиста.
> Сейчас этих занятий почему-то нет. То ли инструктор ушёл, то ли достаточного количества желающих не набирается.


да роллер и тенисный мяч отчасти заменят массажиста, но отчасти.
Я вот сейчас, лестничную сам не могу проработать, а массажист может.


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> *doc*, но если у спортсменов образуется такое большое количество триггеров, значит триггеры это не болезнь, а нормальное явление в мышцах, которые подвергаются регулярным нагрузкам?


У спортсменов триггеры - результат перегрузок и травм.
Это не может быть нормой. Поэтому спорт следует признать одним из самых вредоносных факторов.
Потрогайте мышцы младенцев, их тела замечательно мягкие и эластичные. Вот она, норма.
После хорошего курса лечения тело пациента становится таким же.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Потрогайте мышцы младенцев, их тела замечательно мягкие и эластичные. Вот она, норма.


Но младенцы не ходят, не сидят и не таскают сумки. Вряд ли взрослому удастся вести такой же образ жизни.


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Поэтому спорт следует признать одним из самых вредоносных факторов.


 *doc*, но ведь если не тренировать мышцы с помощью силовых нагрузок, они постепенно начнут терять силу и атрофироваться. Остается только регулярно "бороться" с триггерами.
Или есть еще варианты?


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Без* силовых *тренировок мышцы будут всего лишь соответствовать вашему образу жизни.
Больше двигайтесь, ходите, делайте гимнастику.
Кто-нибудь встречал обычного человека, который бы не мог поднять свою ногу или был не способен налить воду из чайника в кружку?
Атрофия до степени невозможности себя обслуживать бывает только у очень длительно лежачего больного.
Если честно, то я вообще не понимаю смысла* силовых тренировок.*
К чему такой человек готовится?
К десанту на Юпитер?
Зачем в обычной жизни нужна мощная мускулатура?
Производить впечатление на дам? Всё?
К тому же, большие мышцы ведь требуется содержать!
Бодибилдерам нужно адекватное питание и постоянные нагрузки для сохранения мышечной массы.
Но ведь эта гонка рано или поздно всё равно будет прекращена - в силу возраста, болезни, смены жизненных приоритетов, занятости и т.д.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Но младенцы не ходят, не сидят и не таскают сумки. Вряд ли взрослому удастся вести такой же образ жизни.


Младенец - это идеал.
И как любой идеал, качество их мышц вряд ли достижимо для обычного смертного.
Здесь важно стремление к совершенству.
А для этого нужны элементарные знания и соблюдение _всего лишь ПРАВИЛ ЗДОРОВОГО ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ_,


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> А для этого нужны элементарные знания и соблюдение _всего лишь ПРАВИЛ ЗДОРОВОГО ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ_,


Ну, да, и мне кажется, мы здесь как раз за этим. 
Хотя этим правилам и надо бы учиться с младенчества.


----------



## Georg_I (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Если честно, то я вообще не понимаю смысла* силовых тренировок.*


В принципе, готов с Вами согласиться.
Но, в свете обсуждаемой темы - триггеры, они ведь неизбежны и при обычной деятельности.
Длительное сидение за компом, за рулем - еще хуже силовых.



doc написал(а):


> А для этого нужны элементарные знания и соблюдение _всего лишь ПРАВИЛ ЗДОРОВОГО ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ_


Закономерный вопрос - где добыть знания и изучить правила?


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Длительное сидение за компом, за рулем - еще хуже силовых.


Да!
Но это же статика!
А статика по определению - перегрузка!
Важно понять, что это плохо, что это - не норма.
А дальше начинается работа по минимизации вреда (раз уж такова данность).
Организация рабочего места и перерывы. Можно добавить производственную гимнастику.
Это просто, но кто на такие мелочи заморачивается?
Хроники с больной спиной и прооперированные нейрохирургами...
А все остальные?
Ждут, когда клюнет жареный петух.


----------



## Kuchirinka (26 Ноя 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Да!
> Но это же статика!
> А статика по определению - перегрузка!
> Важно понять, что это плохо, что это - не норма.
> А дальше начинается работа по минимизации вреда (раз уж такова данность).


Где-то мне встречалась фраза: "У спины не бывает правильного положения. Нужно просто почаще менять одно неправильное положение на другое неправильное". 


doc написал(а):


> А все остальные?
> Ждут, когда клюнет жареный петух.


А "всем остальным" с детства вдалбливали "Не вертись!", "Не крутись!", "Постой спокойно!", "Сколько можно носиться!", "Сиди смирно!"
Вот и получили то, что имеем...

В общем, классика - сначала сами создаём себе проблему, а потом героически её преодолеваем.


----------



## горошек (26 Ноя 2016)

C большим интересом читаю тему. *Андрей Петрович, спасибо Вам огромное за разъяснения. * Ну, и всем остальным активистам темы.


----------



## горошек (26 Ноя 2016)

Вот бы ещё в школе уроки физкультуры оправдывали своё название и были действительно уроками физической культуры, т е культуры тела, а не сдачей норм ГТО и прочих других нормативов, в которые, действительно, не каждый может вписаться.


----------



## doc (26 Ноя 2016)

По триггерной тематике  пока смог найти только книгу Д. и С. Финандо "Исцеляющие руки", 2001 года издания, хотя точно были и другие. Вводные главы у этих авторов написаны коротко и по делу.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (26 Ноя 2016)

Кому лень искать)


----------



## натач (21 Дек 2016)

Такая важная тема и так мало врачей участвуют. .. почему?


----------



## Колокол (21 Дек 2016)

У них есть ординаторская для общения между собой. А учавствовать в этой теме будут, если задать вопрос и позвать через личное сообщение.


----------



## Georg_I (28 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> И вот мы опять приходим к тому же вопросу, который пытались обсуждать в теме про правильный стереотип движения, да только тема та заглохла...


Не заглохла... сложные проблемы требуют много времени на поиск решения.

Предлагаю ознакомиться со взглядом на проблему известного фитнесс-гуру Дмитрия Калашникова:

*Про тестирование и ликвидацию дисбаланса*

"Известно, что цепь рвется в самом слабом звене. Так же и в движениях: всегда есть «слабое звено», из-за которого не получается эффективно и/или безопасно выполнить определенное двигательное действие. Это слабое звено – какое-то физическое качество или навык: слабая мышечная группа, недостаточная подвижность или плохие координационные способности.

Например, недостаточная подвижность в голеностопном суставе не даст присесть, не отрывая пятки, слабые разгибатели позвоночника – удержать спину ровной, а некоординированная работа мышц бёдер приведет к «завалу» коленей вовнутрь при вставании. Таких примеров масса, как для спорта, так и для движений в обычной жизни.
Часто предлагают решать проблемы последовательно: провести тестирование, найти слабые звенья и ликвидировать их: что негибко – растянуть, что недостаточно сильно – укрепить, если не удаётся обеспечить некий элемент сложного движения – освоить сначала его.

У меня видение этой ситуации иное. Для начала – образное сравнение.

Допустим, взялись четыре мужика нести шкаф. Условие – нести ровно. Трое – одинаково сильные, четвертый – дрищ. Шкаф наклоняется, нести невозможно.
Есть два варианта решения задачи.

*Первый*: пока откладываем работу и отправляем дрища в качалку. Трое остальных пока ничего не делают, отдыхают. Когда четвертый подкачается, принимаются за работу.
_(Такой поход реализуется, когда, к примеру, при завале коленей предлагают сначала усилить мышцы-отводящие бедро (например, в тренажерах), при слабой спине – закачать вначале ее (ну и т.д.), а потом уже браться за приседание)._

*Второй*. Берем шкаф полегче и пусть таскают вчетвером. Для трех сильных это ерунда, а четвертый будет напрягаться прилично. Будет напрягаться – станет сильнее. И так, потихоньку, с увеличением веса, сила всех четырех участников выровняется.

(Этот образ – не только про недостающую силу, он – про любое «слабое звено»: недостаточную гибкость, ловкость, координированность).

Мне такой подход видится рациональнее: если для выполнения некого двигательного действия требуется целый комплекс физических способностей, разумно начинать пытаться выполнять это действие сразу, но в такой технике и с такими нагрузками, которые позволят сохранить контроль и исключить риски. Например, приседать без отягощения, в четверть приседа, придерживаясь руками за опору перед собой, подложив что-то под пятки для начала. Затем постепенно усложнять задачу, контролируя всё: технику, скорость, ощущения.

Баланс физических качеств сформируется автоматически. Осваивайте движение целиком!

_Примечание_: я не против изолированных движений и тренажеров: для фитнеса, для начала работы с новичком, они зачастую палочка-выручалочка: просты, легки, комфортны, клиент чувствует, что все получается, он сразу в теме (в противоположность тому, как, осваивая что-то сложное, чувствует себя каким-то мешком с соломой: рыхлый, кривой, заваливается постоянно куда-то набок. Это неприятно). Но это уже скорее психология, чем физиология тренировки."


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Известно, что цепь рвется в самом слабом звене. Так же и в движениях: всегда есть «слабое звено», из-за которого не получается эффективно и/или безопасно выполнить определенное двигательное действие. Это слабое звено – какое-то физическое качество или навык: слабая мышечная группа, недостаточная подвижность или плохие координационные способности.


В подобного рода рассуждениях меня всегда поражал высосанный из пальца фатализм.
"Всегда есть слабое звено..."
Откуда оно взялось? Это практически никогда даже не обсуждается. Таковы условия "задачки".
То есть все люди априори ущербны?
Как в учебнике для 5 класса: "Дано...".
А нам, как школьникам нужно найти правильное решение в рамках этой условной данности.
Жизнь - это не задачник, в котором условия уравнения придуманы автором.
Откуда у рядового гражданина появляется _слабая мышечная группа_ и что это такое? Проявление неврологической патологии? Парез? Но тогда это уже не рядовой гражданин, а пациент невролога (как минимум).
Что подразумевается под_ недостаточной подвижностью_ в голеностопе? Контрактура? Но и это не слабое звено, а серьёзная патология, требующая лечения у соответствующего специалиста.
Тренер по фитнесу в этих болезнях разбирается? Тогда какой смысл рассуждать об этом?
Примеры со шкафами тоже как будто взяты из плохого задачника.
Начать с того, что шкафы должны таскать специально обученные люди. Нет силёнок - найми амбалов.
И вряд ли адекватный человек со слабыми мышцами пойдёт в качалку тренироваться, чтобы быть готовым когда-нибудь кому-нибудь помогать тащить шкаф.
В действительности нужно исходить из того, что здоровье людей никак не коррелирует с толщиной их мускулатуры. Есть желание накачаться? Пожалуйста, но любителям красивых бицепсов резоннее обсуждать оптимальность нагрузок для набора мышечной массы и т.п. вещи. Но это уже не медицина, а сугубо  спортивная тематика.


----------



## Georg_I (28 Дек 2016)

Андрей Петрович, здравствуйте. С Наступающим Вас!

Хотя с Вашим анализом статьи Калашникова не согласен, спасибо Вам за этот ответ - Вы затронули очень важные вопросы, в которых давно пора разобраться.



doc написал(а):


> "Всегда есть слабое звено..."
> Откуда оно взялось? Это практически никогда даже не обсуждается.


Из опыта тренерской работы. У автора статьи достаточный опыт в этой сфере.



doc написал(а):


> То есть все люди априори ущербны?


Если под ущербностью понимать мышечно-тонические нарушения, мышечный дисбаланс, то наверное да.

Приведу свежий пример подобного рода проблемы из сообщений нашего форума:


Tigresss написал(а):


> Я основываю свое мнение на том, что сама занимаюсь хореографией, вот мы ложимся на коврики в начале занятия, я уверена, что лежу ровно, однако преподаватель подходит и говорит, что я лежу так, что тело скошено вправо. Она меня правит, но я теперь уже чувствую, что тело скошено, а ведь теперь лежу ровно - она стоит надо мной и видит это. Вот так же можно совершенно не чувствовать перекошенности в теле. А лежа криво, например, и поднимая ногу, мы даем уже и скошенную нагрузку.


Подобная "перекошенность" и есть проявление некоторой мышечной асимметрии. 

Сошлюсь опять же на Вашего коллегу - доктора АИР-а. 
В большинстве представленных на форуме снимках он предварительно, как правило, диагностирует мышечно-тонические нарушения. Только доктор АИР, как я понимаю, говорит уже о патологии, которая требует лечения, а автор статьи говорит о более распространенном явлении - мышечном дисбалансе, который в той или иной степени мешает человеку полноценно заниматься спортом, искажает его походку и осанку и т.п. Причины тоже известны - малоподвижный образ жизни, сидячая работа и т.д. Опять же, доктор АИР считает, что проблемы начинаются уже со школьной скамьи.

Оглянитесь вокруг - как ходят люди, и молодые и здоровые. Сомнений в не надуманности проблемы мышечного дисбаланса у большинства не останется.



doc написал(а):


> Что подразумевается под_ недостаточной подвижностью_ в голеностопе? Контрактура? Но и это не слабое звено, а серьёзная патология, требующая лечения у соответствующего специалиста.
> Тренер по фитнесу в этих болезнях разбирается? Тогда какой смысл рассуждать об этом?


При всем уважение doc, Вас подводит чисто медицинский взгляд на проблему - или черное или белое, здоровое или больное.
Есть еще оттенки серого. В конкретном примере, при приседании, у неподготовленного человека, пятки отрываются от пола, особенно под нагрузкой. Большинство тренеров считают, что это от недостаточной подвижности в голеностопе, не имея ввиду болезнь этого сустава. Поэтому новичкам вначале подкладывают под пятки бруски. блины от штанги. По мере тренировки, связки и мышцы сустава укрепляются, и этот недостаток - не болезнь(!), устраняется.



doc написал(а):


> И вряд ли адекватный человек со слабыми мышцами пойдёт в качалку тренироваться, чтобы быть готовым когда-нибудь кому-нибудь помогать тащить шкаф.


Вы неверно поняли аналогию. "Шкаф" - это наше тело. И в тренажерные залы большинство людей ходит не для того, чтобы шкафы таскать, а чтобы собственное тело не "таскать" перекошенной походкой.



doc написал(а):


> В действительности нужно исходить из того, что здоровье людей никак не коррелирует с толщиной их мускулатуры.


В этом с Вами совершенно согласен. Вот только мнение, что в тренажерные залы ходят исключительно качки качать мышцы - миф.
Во-первых, может какая-то часть посетителей залов так и думает, но мышцы нарастить очень и очень не просто - это удается только единицам.
Во-вторых, подавляющее большинство посетителей фитнесс центров - изначально идут туда за оздоровлением. Женщин, кстати, в залах больше, чем мужчин.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, Георг! И Вас тоже с праздниками!

Так мы рискуем бесконечно ходить по кругу.
Чтобы дискуссия получила смысл нужно как минимум обозначить приоритеты и определиться с терминами.
Мы говорим о здоровых людях или о больных?
Тренируемся для удовольствия или с лечебной целью?
Ведь именно из целей тренировки проистекает всё остальное.
Нужно на берегу определиться с этим, тогда всё  станет намного проще и понятней.
На двух стульях одновременно сидеть не получится.


----------



## Georg_I (28 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Чтобы дискуссия получила смысл нужно как минимум обозначить приоритеты и определиться с терминами.


Это пожалуй не так просто сделать. Давайте попробуем.



doc написал(а):


> Мы говорим о здоровых людях или о больных?


Опять или-или?
Отвечаю на своем примере.
Могу я назвать себя здоровым? - нет!
Больной? - скорее нет! - но и букет проблем со здоровьем, в т.ч. и диагностированных врачами - есть.
Значит ли по Вашему doc, что я должен только пить таблетки, делать мануальную терапию и т.п.?
Исходя вот из этого утверждения:


doc написал(а):


> На двух стульях одновременно сидеть не получится.


Или лечимся или тренируемся? Скорее и то и другое. И лечимся и тренируемся. Чем Вас не устраивает такой подход?



doc написал(а):


> Тренируемся для удовольствия или с лечебной целью?


Кривить душой не буду, не до удовольствия - исключительно с оздоровительной целью!
Опять же, это ведь не совпадает "с лечебной целью". Я не понимаю, что такое тренировки с лечебной целью. Типа, ЛФК острого периода?
Правильнее наверное было бы сказать, что цель тренировок - восстановительная.

Определение пока отложим. Приведу только пример восстановительной тренировки.
Восстановление мышц после периода иммобилизации в результате травмы, перелома - силовыми тренировками.
Это лечение или занятие спортом?


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Опять или-или?


Именно так!
Здоровых мы трогать не будем (им и так хорошо), а больных нужно лечить.
Очень простая мысль, не правда ли?
Лечить болезнь, а не накачивать мускулатуру, бесцельно увеличивая её силу и толщину.
И сразу всё становится предельно понятным.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Могу я назвать себя здоровым? - нет!
> Больной? - скорее нет! - но и букет проблем со здоровьем, в т.ч. и диагностированных врачами - есть.


Профессор Преображенский, помнится, говорил: "Двум богам служить нельзя".
Нужно определиться.
Если у человека есть больные мышцы, мешающие его жизнедеятельности, - к доктору.
Сама идея лечить патологию мышц при помощи тренажёров и силовых упражнений утопична по своей сути.


----------



## Kuchirinka (28 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Начать с того, что шкафы должны таскать специально обученные люди. Нет силёнок - найми амбалов.


Нет денег на амбалов, или не хочется впускать их в свой дом - будешь корячиться сам. 


doc написал(а):


> И вряд ли адекватный человек со слабыми мышцами пойдёт в качалку тренироваться, чтобы быть готовым когда-нибудь кому-нибудь помогать тащить шкаф.


Ну, хорошо, пусть не шкаф. 
В моей теме, помнится, похихикали над рекомендацией поднимать не больше 5 кг. И даже не над самой рекомендацией, а над конкретной цифрой. Мол, откуда взялось 5?
Полагаю, у каждого человека (а женщина - она тоже человек! ) есть свой предел в подъёме тяжестей - для кого-то шкаф или диван, а для кого-то - сумка с продуктами к новогоднему столу. И иногда этот самый предел осознают, только подняв что-то неподъёмное и сорвав спину.
В общем, это совсем не так однозначно, как могло бы показаться.

Собственно, я хотела сказать, что сил всё-таки должно быть побольше, чем только для того, чтобы просто перемещать своё тело в пространстве.


----------



## Georg_I (28 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Сама идея лечить патологию мышц при помощи тренажёров и силовых упражнений утопична по своей сути.


Вряд ли мышечный дисбаланс можно отнести к разряду патологии.
Правда, если вследствие длительного мышечного гипертонуса, в мышце возникли уже патологические изменения, то одними упражнениями не восстановишься. Вот в этом случае - сначала к доктору.



doc написал(а):


> ...а больных нужно лечить


doc, Вы ведь согласитесь, что болезнь болезни рознь.
Цирроз печени, например, в тренажерных залах ведь не лечат.
Собственно почему мы говорим именно о тренировках?
Потому что при проблемах с позвоночником, именно от врачей следуют советы - укрепляй мышечный корсет, снижай вес.
И в первую очередь за этим и идут такие "больные" в тренажерные залы.
Является ли укрепление мышечного корсета лечением, скажем, грыжи или спондилоартроза? Конечно нет. Но укрепление мышечного корсета жизненно необходимо для таких "больных".
А для этого и "накачивать мускулатуру" необходимо, в хорошем смысле этого слова, и межмышечную координацию тренировать.
Можно возразить, что для этого необязательно ходить в зал на силовые тренировки.
А упражнения с собственным весом - это разве не силовые тренировки? Тренировки на тренажерах безопаснее, на них легче, по сравнению с тренировками с собственным весом, соблюдать принцип постепенного наращивания нагрузки, проще беречь от чрезмерной нагрузки пораженный сустав или сегмент позвоночника. 
И потом, Вы в зал не ходите, а там есть молодые ребята, которые на тренажерах выставляют веса меньше тех, на которых тренируются девушки. Им тренировки с собственным весом не под силу - они не отожмутся, не подтянутся на турнике, планку десять секунд не удержат . И спины и у них, как правило проблемные, несмотря на молодой возраст.
Опять же, есть люди с травмированными плечами или коленями - для них тренировки на тренажерах единственный выход.
Вот такая ода тренировкам 
Оздоровление, а не наращивание мяса!



doc написал(а):


> Профессор Преображенский, помнится, говорил: "Двум богам служить нельзя".


Обидны слова ваши, профессор (С) 

Но это мы отвлеклись от темы мышечного дисбаланса.
Опять же, некоторые врачи-вредители , то ли не желают, чтобы мы восстанавливались с помощью физических тренировок - причем речь не только о силовых, но и о плавании, беге, даже ходьбе, то ли заботу проявляют, говорят нам - мышечный дисбаланс сведет на нет все ваши усилия.
Вот мы и паримся на тему мышечно-тонических нарушений и мышечного дисбаланса. 
А фитнесс-гуру своей статьей добавил в эту парилку парку.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2016)

Да, посыл понятен.


Georg_I написал(а):


> от врачей следуют советы - укрепляй мышечный корсет, снижай вес.


Я таких слов своим пациентам не говорю. А за чужие глупости не ответчик.
Пациент пришёл на приём, а врач вместо лечения его отсылает его качаться и худеть? Это позорное явление и оно на мой взгляд свидетельствует о профнепригодности.


Georg_I написал(а):


> есть люди с травмированными плечами или коленями - для них тренировки на тренажерах единственный выход


Это неправильно.
Согласен, что это мы, врачи, приучили пациентов заниматься самолечением.
Согласен, что во многих случаях вы идёте  в тренажёрки из-за нашей врачебной беспомощности.
Но вам, пациентам, всё-таки необходимо понять, что это не выход, а паллиатив.



Georg_I написал(а):


> Вряд ли мышечный дисбаланс можно отнести к разряду патологии.


Лично я такие термины не употребляю, потому что не знаю, что это такое.
Каков морфологический субстрат этого явления?
Знаете, я много лет занимаюсь лечением мышечной патологии.
Болезни мышц при должном навыке можно без проблем диагностировать.
Триггер - вещь очень конкретная, которую можно пощупать.
А затем вылечить.
А вот после выздоровления я даю индивидуальные рекомендации, в числе которых может быть и тренажёрный зал.

Я бы предложил такую парадигму.
Если есть мышечные проблемы, то человек является пациентом, которого нужно лечить.
Если же он здоров, то милости просим в тренажёрку для профилактики.


----------



## doc (28 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> В моей теме, помнится, похихикали над рекомендацией поднимать не больше 5 кг.


Нормальная рекомендация.
Не понимаю, над чем тут хихикать.


----------



## Kuchirinka (28 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Нормальная рекомендация.


Безусловно, нормальная.


doc написал(а):


> Не понимаю, над чем тут хихикать.


Непонятно, откуда взялась цифра в 5 кг. Независимо от роста, веса и прочих физических данных конкретного человека.


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Пациент пришёл на приём, а врач вместо лечения его отсылает его качаться и худеть?


Нет, не так. Врач выписывает стандартный набор - НПВП, хондропротекторы  и т.п.
Говорит - больше 5 кг не носить, уменьшить вес, укрепить мышечный корсет. Врач, как правило, не нисходит до таких подробностей, типа, как этот корсет укрепить и что это такое. Гантелькой в 5 кг его не укрепишь, но кого это волнует...
Но мы знаем, что отожрались в результате малоподвижного образа жизни, что без физических нагрузок не похудеть, что мышечный корсет укрепляют в фитнесс центрах, под руководством специально обученных тренеров, и т.п. А еще там можно похудеть, занимаясь на беговых дорожках, велотренажерах, эллипсоидах.

Поэтому с этим Вашим утверждением категорически не согласен:


doc написал(а):


> Согласен, что во многих случаях вы идёте в тренажёрки из-за нашей врачебной беспомощности.


Врач делает свое дело настолько, насколько это позволяет уровень медицинской науки.
Препараты снимают отек и боль, массаж и мануальная терапия - все это приносит облегчение на некоторое время.
А заниматься физической подготовкой или пить только таблетки - личное дело каждого. И вот, когда за это дело берется человек с проблемами в спине, и возникает вопрос - как правильно тренироваться, с учетом этой самой проблемной спины. Здесь зазор - между медициной и спортивной наукой. В нашей стране - огромный, там за бугром, этим вопросам уделяется больше внимания. Информацию приходится собирать по крохам, без гарантии ее качества и достоверности.
Распространенные , кстати, вопросы и на нашем форуме - как и что можно делать.



doc написал(а):


> Каков морфологический субстрат этого явления?
> Знаете, я много лет занимаюсь лечением мышечной патологии.
> Болезни мышц при должном навыке можно без проблем диагностировать.


Скорее всего неверно смотреть на эту проблему таким образом. Проблема не в патологии мышц, это не болезнь, это _ функциональное_ нарушение мышечной деятельности.
И вопрос стоит другой - можно ли устранить эти нарушения занимаясь _традиционными_ оздоровительными гимнастиками - пилатесом, йогой, фитнессом.
И ответ скорее - нет!
Нужны отличные от общепринятых методики тренировки. И подход, изложенный в разбираемой статье, не годится. Если довести мысль автора до логического конца, то уменьшая нагрузки до комфортного уровня - мы фактически придем к занятиям ЛФК восстановительного периода.
А нужен уровень тренировочный.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Проблема не в патологии мышц, это не болезнь, это _ функциональное_ нарушение мышечной деятельности.
> И вопрос стоит другой - можно ли устранить эти нарушения...



"Очень сложно искать чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате..."
Особенно, если её там нет.
Можно до бесконечности придумывать различные термины, это решению задачи не способствует.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Могу я назвать себя здоровым? - нет!


Начинать нужно с этого.
Смотрите: конкретного человека заботит состояние его здоровья.
Что в таких случаях обычно делают?
Лечатся. Без всякой философии.
Можно придумать чёрную кошку. Или взять за основу уже выдуманную кем-то.
А потом ловить её в одиночку или скопом в темноте - годами и десятилетиями.
Ваша задачка нерешаема. 
Пока исходные данные не будут исправлены в соответствии с реалиями.


----------



## Ирина.Е (29 Дек 2016)

Вот читаю, читаю,  и постоянно ловлю себя на мысли, что *doc *несколько зациклен на себе. Я у него не лечилась, и ни плохого ни хорошего сказать не могу. Но зачем же постоянно отрицать ВСЕ, кроме своих методов? Работа с триггерами - это замечательно и важно (сама убедилась). Но и тренировка мышц (с грамотным подходом) тоже важна и результативна, и в этом я тоже убедилась. 
А вот пример со шкафом лично меня не убедил. Думаю, что  в данном случае три амбала просто сделают все сами, чтобы не терять время. А слабак втихую отлынит,  и ничего принципиально не  изменится, сил у него не прибавится.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Но зачем же постоянно отрицать ВСЕ, кроме своих методов?


Каких методов? Вы о чём?
Мы здесь беседуем совсем о другом.
И ни о каких СВОИХ методах речи не было.


----------



## Kuchirinka (29 Дек 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> А вот пример со шкафом лично меня не убедил. Думаю, что в данном случае три амбала просто сделают все сами, чтобы не терять время. А слабак втихую отлынит, и ничего принципиально не изменится, сил у него не прибавится.


Вот мне тоже так кажется. 
Но, если я правильно поняла пример Георга, он имел в виду, что и амбалы, и дрищ, в идеале, должны вместе работать на результат, как единая команда, а следовательно, амбалы должны быть заинтересованы в накачанности своего слабака. 
Однако чаще, на мой взгляд, в организме (как, в большинстве случаев, и в жизни) сильные помогают слабым. Это быстрее и эффективнее.
Важно, чтобы при этом слабый не сел на шею сильным, свесив ножки и совсем не напрягаясь, иначе потом хуже станет всем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> В подобного рода рассуждениях меня всегда поражал высосанный из пальца фатализм.
> "Всегда есть слабое звено..."
> Откуда оно взялось? Это практически никогда даже не обсуждается. Таковы условия "задачки".
> То есть все люди априори ущербны?
> ...


Доктор, а какой главный метод лечения укорочённого ах лилового сухожилия?


----------



## Kuchirinka (29 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> укорочённого ах лилового сухожилия


Фёдор Петрович, Ваш айфон - такой затейник и озорник! 
Может, ему уже отключить автокоррекцию?


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Смотрите: конкретного человека заботит состояние его здоровья.
> Что в таких случаях обычно делают?
> Лечатся. Без всякой философии.


Лечатся? - ой, doc, не вводите во искушение .
Чтобы в пылу полемики не наговорить лишнего про медицину...
Дайте мне эту волшебную лечебную пилюлю (собирательный образ, разумеется) - и я Вам низко поклонюсь в ноги, никогда в жизни больше не возьмусь за гири и штангу, потому как тренировки для меня каторга. Не люблю я это дело. Хотя со стороны может и кажется, что я апологет физической подготовки .

Все лечение - попытка воздействовать на симптомы.
Но жизнь то продолжается.  И как ни берегись, как ни двигайся, изображая из себя хрустальную вазу - в самый неподходящий момент "плитой" все равно придавит.
И тогда понимаешь - так жить нельзя. И готов слушать тех, кто вот также "попал", кто тоже исчерпал медицинские и около медицинские методы воздействия на болезнь, но нашел и испытал на себе нетрадиционный подход. Не лечения, нет - повышения качества жизни.
Вот так и я послушал известного спортсмена, ныне тренера, и, закрыв глаза от страха, что завтра вообще не встану - взял в руки штангу, мысленно крутя пальцем у своего виска. Но в принципе терять было нечего.
Как ни странно - полегчало. Вот так я стал на путь дебилдера .

И только где-то года через два, я случайно попал на этот форум, и многоуважаемый Доктор Ступин взял и подрезал мне крылья прямо на лету, и было мне мучительно больно терять с таким трудом обретенные иллюзии.
Правильно говорят, что решительный шаг вперед - есть следствие хорошего пинка под зад.
Но в результате я "очнулся", пришел малость в себя и осознал, что спорт для меня непозволительная роскошь, и что моя цель - оздоровление. Оздоровление через многофункциональный физический тренинг, в том числе и силовой, но уже специфический и модифицированный.

И потому сейчас ловлю "каждый шорох" на тему неправильных методик физических тренировок.


doc написал(а):


> "Очень сложно искать чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате..."
> Особенно, если её там нет.


Ну, напомню, что кошку нам в темной комнате подсветил доктор АИР - что-то там в темноте все-таки светилось .
Что касается лично меня, то черную кошку я стал искать не потому, что кто-то мне сказал о её существовании, а потому как на опыте знаю - кто-то в этой темной комнате есть. Но что за зверь пока не понятно. Может и не кошка вовсе .

С Вашей помощью, Андрей Петрович, в том числе, и надеюсь разобраться.
За дискуссию премного благодарен .


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

Ирина.Е написал(а):


> Думаю, что в данном случае три амбала просто сделают все сами, чтобы не терять время. А слабак втихую отлынит, и ничего принципиально не изменится, сил у него не прибавится.





Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Важно, чтобы при этом слабый не сел на шею сильным, свесив ножки и совсем не напрягаясь, иначе потом хуже станет всем.



Трое одного прокормят , можно было бы и не переживать по этому поводу.
Но, на мой взгляд, проблема в том, что трое сильных, из-за слабости четвертого, постоянно подвергаясь перегрузкам, начинают шкаф периодически  ронять. И шкаф в целом со временем товарный вид теряет, и у амбалов  силенок поубавляется.


----------



## Kuchirinka (29 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Но, на мой взгляд, проблема в том, что трое сильных, из-за слабости четвертого, постоянно подвергаясь перегрузкам, начинают шкаф периодически ронять.


Угу, причём роняют его постоянно на слабую сторону.
И слабак так долго не протянет, придавят его нечаянно, и сильным придётся потом его долго оплакивать, поскольку, хоть помощи от него и немного, но своё место в системе он занимает.
А иначе - только использовать вместо него подпорку. Как трость или костыли, к примеру.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> какой главный метод лечения укорочённого ах лилового сухожилия?


Укорочение врождённое?


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> "Всегда есть слабое звено..."
> Откуда оно взялось?


Андрей Петрович, хотел бы вернуться к этому Вашему самому первому контраргументу.
Ходим, сидим, лежим криво. Не имею ввиду сколиоз. Скорее нарушенный двигательный стереотип.
Общепринятое объяснение - мышечный дисбаланс. Мышцы на одной стороне укорочены и находятся в гипертонусе, на противоположной стороне растянуты и ослаблены.
Можете Вы предложить другую модель данного состояния?

У меня последнее время позвоночник вообще ведет винтом. Прямо так и слышу голос доктора АИР-а  - укорочение ППМ с одной стороны, и укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы с другой.
Очень логичное объяснение. И не знаю, может это самовнушение, но реально ощущаю гипертонус этих мышц.
Какие у меня варианты действий по устранению этого дисбаланса?
Или дело вовсе не в мышечном дисбалансе?

Еще один конкретный пример, знакомый многим.
Человек сутулится, плечи поданы вперед.
Общепринятое объяснение - грудные мышцы напряжены и укорочены, мышцы, сводящие лопатки - растянуты и ослаблены. Вот вам _слабое звено_.
Распространенная ошибка многих - начинают растягивать грудные мышцы, чтобы расправить плечи.
А надо работать над _слабым звеном_ - изолированными упражнениями укрепляем мышцы, сводящие лопатки. Грудные не трогаем.
В итоге плечи расправляются - проверено на опыте неоднократно.
Модель работает.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Общепринятое объяснение представляет из себя (на мой взгляд) сильное упрощение.
А чем сильнее упрощаем, тем дальше отклоняемся от истины.
Для объяснения публике такое упрощение годится.
Если же хотим понять суть, нужно очень аккуратно обращаться с терминами. Что я и предлагал.
Давайте попробуем определиться, что подразумевается под этим:


Georg_I написал(а):


> Ходим, сидим, лежим криво.


С той позиции начинаются Ваши дальнейшие рассуждения.
Поэтому уточню: ходим, сидим, лежим криво - потому что так хочется или не можем иначе, само так получается?
Если это делается по желанию - не вижу проблем. Лично я всё детство и юность просидел криво до невозможности, без всяких последствий. Мне так нравилось.
Если же человек по другому не может или нужны значительные волевые усилия для выравнивания кривизны - и эта кривизна объективный факт - то это патология.
Дальше ищем причину. С помощью врача, естественно.
Доктор АИР говорит об укорочении, и это действительно так.
Дело в том, что триггерная точка в мышце даёт её укорочение. Это её базовое свойство.
Только это не гипертонус (я снова о точности формулировок!). Это заболевание.
Убираем триггер, нормальная длина мышцы восстанавливается.
И уже нет никакого дисбаланса.


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> ...я снова о точности формулировок!.


Мне не угнаться за Вами по точности формулировок, но требование вполне обоснованное.
Я поневоле говорю на упрощенном языке, и использую упрощенные модели в силу того, что другие модели мне просто не известны. Собственно на Вашу помощь и рассчитываю, и признателен Вам за то, что терпеливо поддерживаете нашу дискуссию.  

Хорошо, укорочение мышцы.
Разве причиной длительного укорочения мышцы является только триггер?
Каждый, кто имеет опыт силовых тренировок, знает, что мышца в результате тренинга начинает укорачиваться. И в спорте, эта проблема хорошо известна. И решается она не с помощью специалиста по триггерам. Вы сами в этой теме говорили, что таких специалистов крайне мало.

Не каждое укорочение мышцы является патологией. С этим согласиться крайне трудно.
Но при длительном укорочении, в мышце начинают развиваться патологические изменения, в том числе появляются триггерные точки.
_Как работать над укороченной, но еще патологически не измененной мышцей?_

А мой пример с плечами? Просто тренируем нужные мышцы, и получаем результат.
Причем укороченные грудные мышцы восстанавливают свою физиологическую длину по мере укрепления мышц спины.



doc написал(а):


> Если же человек по другому не может или нужны значительные волевые усилия для выравнивания кривизны - и эта кривизна объективный факт - то это патология.


Да, именно об этом. Только человек не всегда сам это чувствует. Обычно другие говорят - сидишь криво, или - у тебя плечо задрано, или - не сутулься. Вот тогда и сам человек этот дефект как бы начинает осознавать. Не знаю патология ли это, но появляется она скорее всего именно из-за постоянной привычки так себя вести. Постепенно закрепляется.
И со временем, требуются уже значительные волевые усилия для выравнивания. Но человек не в состоянии непрерывно себя контролировать, да и устаешь от такого контроля.
Как научиться исправлять подобные нарушения?



doc написал(а):


> Лично я всё детство и юность просидел криво до невозможности без всяких последствий.


Какой-то неправильный у Вас организм доктор , у большинства с последствиями.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Как работать над укороченной, но еще патологически не измененной мышцей?


По какой причине она укорочена, если здорова? Укорочение - всегда патология!


Georg_I написал(а):


> А мой пример с плечами? Просто тренируем нужные мышцы, и получаем результат.
> Причем укороченные грудные мышцы восстанавливают свою физиологическую длину по мере укрепления мышц спины.


Это более долгий путь. Причём проблема не решается, а "закачивается".
В данном случае стандартный алгоритм правильный.
Грудные мышцы более мощные, спина слабее.
Укороченные (триггеры!) большие грудные заставляют антагонисты - спину - перегружаться.
Так фиксируется неправильная осанка по типу сутулости.
Нужно начинать с первопричины. Растягиваем грудные, лечим спину. На выходе - красивая спина и ровные плечи.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Как научиться исправлять подобные нарушения?


Так для этого и нужен доктор.
Сначала диагностика перекосов, затем исправление.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Какой-то неправильный у Вас организм доктор , у большинства с последствиями.


Сидеть криво абсолютно безвредно при одном условии. Если нет длительного насильственного укорочения какой-нибудь мышцы. Например, если постоянно сидеть, наклонившись вбок, то рано или поздно сильно заболит поясница как проявление миофасциального синдрома квадратной мышцы. Так как она при этом укорачивается. Кстати, некоторые офисные работники имеют такую привычку и страдают, получается, по своей собственной вине. Именно таков механизм реализации вредных позных привычек.


----------



## Georg_I (29 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> По какой причине она укорочена, если здорова? Укорочение - всегда патология!



Вы сами указали наиболее распространенную причину:


doc написал(а):


> ...длительного насильственного укорочения какой-нибудь мышцы


Я не очень уловил - мышца, укороченная таким образом, - это уже патология?
И эта патология - миофасциальный синдром?



doc написал(а):


> ...некоторые офисные работники имеют такую привычку и страдают, получается, по своей собственной вине.


Скорее не некоторые, а многие .

С механизмом реализации вредных позных привычек разобрались.
Хорошо, большинство "кривых" людей страдает по собственной вине, с этим никто не спорит.
Но основной вопрос остался.
Избавиться от этих страданий можно только попав в умелые руки крайне немногочисленного отряда докторов, которые владеют "мышечными техниками", умеют лечить миофасциальный синдром и триггеры?
Или все-таки существует возможность самостоятельного избавления от подобных страданий занимаясь оздоровительными гимнастиками?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, Ваш айфон - такой затейник и озорник!
> Может, ему уже отключить автокоррекцию?


Не могу, он и думает за меня!
Ахиллово сухожильные...
И врождённое и постравматическое в стадии склероза.
Не принципиально, тут главный метод - растянуть, все остальное в помощь.


----------



## doc (29 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Я не очень уловил - мышца, укороченная таким образом, - это уже патология?


Нет, я не смог объяснить, наверное.
Если вы принуждаете мышцу сами. Например, закидываете руку за голову и засыпаете в этом положении. При этом бицепс много часов вынужденно укорочен. Такое часто заканчивается формированием триггера и болью наутро. Так добровольное длительное укорочение становится патологическим.
Другими словами, если мышца может безболезненно вернуться к полной длине - это норма.
Если не может, то - заболевание во всей его красе.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Избавиться от этих страданий можно только попав в умелые руки крайне немногочисленного отряда докторов, которые владеют "мышечными техниками", умеют лечить миофасциальный синдром и триггеры?
> Или все-таки существует возможность самостоятельного избавления от подобных страданий занимаясь оздоровительными гимнастиками?


Просто гимнастика крайне малоэффективна, а часто бывает вредна.
Силовые тренировки бесполезны, так как на выходе вы будете иметь не тонкую мышцу с триггером, а толстую с тем же самым триггером. Это в лучшем случае, если больная мышца не даст обострение в момент нагрузки.
Существуют разные способы исцеления.
Какие-то из них доступны любому желающему. Я уже писал о некоторых из них. Например, теннисный мячик или более новый способ - роллер. Лечебным эффектом обладают целенаправленные растяжки. Но здесь не всё однозначно. Есть триггеры центральные, есть другие, в местах крепления мышцы. Последние растягивать нельзя.
Всё-таки в делах, касающихся здоровья, думаю, лучше довериться специалисту. Эффект быстрее и процесс безопаснее.
Что касается страданий - здесь факторов много. Вы совершенно не принимаете во внимание фазность существования триггеров. Спонтанный их переход в латентное состояние снимает болевой синдром. Правда, не навсегда. Так что если повезёт, само затихнет.
Как-то так, коротенько.


----------



## Georg_I (30 Дек 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Нет, я не смог объяснить, наверное.


Уважаемый Андрей Петрович!

Вы достаточно хорошо и понятно объясняете, и я с большим удовлетворением констатирую, что дискуссия для меня была плодотворной и Ваши усилия и проявленное терпение были не напрасны.
Собственно, что я хотел. Получить подтверждение или опровержение определенных своих представлений от более опытного и знающего собеседника, получить новые знания, и не только увидеть пробелы в своих познаниях, но и получить подсказку в каком направлении направить свое самообразование. И Вы мне очень помогли.
Это не означает, что мои вопросы исчерпались и я их больше задавать не буду.
Они у меня есть и их много, но сначала надо сделать некий образовательный апгрейд.

С Наступающим Новым годом!
Желаю Вам творческих успехов, новых книг, новых идей.


----------



## doc (30 Дек 2016)

Я рад, что сумел чем-то помочь.
Лично для меня наше общение было приятным.
Желаю Вам здоровья, любви, позитива!


----------



## Georg_I (19 Мар 2017)

Качать или не качать - вот в чем вопрос!
Наткнулся на интересный подход к проблеме закачки мышечного корсета:






Если есть интерес к проблеме, давайте обсудим.


----------



## Evenelf (20 Мар 2017)

Попробую высказать свою точку видения по данному вопросу. Возможно обсуждение несколько изменит мои взгляды, что возможно было бы полезным. 
Много интересных определений предлагается, но жаль их толкования нет. 
Я в настоящее время придерживаюсь точки зрения триггерного подхода к укорочению мышц, но при этом ещё не отбросил до конца возможного укорочения ввиду систематического (длительного) сближения мест прикрепления мышцы и соответственно её адаптации к сложившимся условиям. (например укорочение ппм при сидячем образе жизни)
С любой стороны (наверно при любом подходе) считаю что должен быть достигнут баланс антогонистов а так же выполняться постоянная сбалансированная нагрузка на эти мышцы. Придерживаюсь точки зрения что фундаментальным условием "закачки мышечного корсета" является здоровое состояние мышц и их способность к росту. Только после этого следует производить ту самую закачку. В её пользу вижу 2 аргумента: 1 Эстетический вид (на вкус и цвет); 2 Способность мышцы выдерживать большую нагрузку. В частности по 2-му пункту. В случае необходимости большей нагрузки более сильная мышца подвергнется меньшей травматизации, будет меньшая склонность с образованию тех же триггерных точек и вероятно более равномерная нагрузка на диск (хотя тут можно возразить двигательным стереотипом, но опровергается это тем что он не вырабатывался для этого единичного поднятия шкафа или чего то ещё).
Так что как по мне то нужно качать, но при определённых условиях. Как высказывает по этому поводу доктор Алексеев то при накачке не должно быть не одного триггера, не должна быть нарушена иннервация а так же должны быть стабильны места прикрепления. Полагаю что эти условия во многом взаимосвязаны и взаимообусловлены.
Другой вопрос что это применимо к здоровому позвоночнику, а в случае наличия например грыжы подход и взгляды у разных специалистов в этой области может несколько разниться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Качать или не качать - вот в чем вопрос!
> Наткнулся на интересный подход к проблеме закачки мышечного корсета:
> ...


Это единственное здравое суждение (за исключением последних секунд видио о питании дисков) из всех шести страниц темы.


----------



## Evenelf (20 Мар 2017)

@Игорь Зинчук, что с Вашей точки зрения значит "выстроенная структура позвоночника"? О каких снятиях напряжения путём расслабления идёт речь? Каким образом происходит расслабление, под влиянием чего?


----------



## Georg_I (20 Мар 2017)

@Игорь Зинчук, то есть Вы считаете, что все эти мышцы, которые "как канаты-растяжки" удерживают позвоночник в вертикальном положении - миф?


----------



## VVV (20 Мар 2017)

Когда прошлым летом мой мозг коротнула проблема спины,то вместо наслаждения августовским отпуском и морскими походами вдоль берегов Карафуто, я начал маниакально нырять в инет и искать чево там есть про мои листёзы, протрузии и грыжи. В середине сего плавания попалась книга Долженкова, Здоровье вашего позвоночника, она меня немного успокоила, поэтому несколько морских вылазок всё-таки сделал, и канаты в лодке на рыбалке тянул и грузы таскал. Но осенью КЗ возобновилось. История в компе состоит только из посещений форума медхаос. И ДО СИХ ПОР  У МЕНЯ ХАОС В БАШКЕ!Чего качать,чего растягивать,где искать на острове в океяне  мануальщика, владеющим мышечными техниками, где он этот волшебник. Кого из знакомых не спрошу - все по схеме-физио,Лфк ,иглы,массаж. Снова прочитал книгу Долженкова, много юзал медхаос, кое-что находил,потом это кто-то опровергал...Достаю кисть руки большим пальцем,значит у меня дисплазия суставов (змея, по Долженкову) наверно от этого и спондеолистёз в 15 лет после качалки. Даже Синельникова прочёл про спину. Там всё сходиться, всё с гордостью  в семье взвалил на себя, шёл вперёд с ношей корячась и потея, оборачиваясь и покрикивая на своих близких,что-бы поспевали. Нафига всё это пишу...и так всё ясно-заболел-лечись,учись жить заново. Спасибо форуму и Долженкову. Плавать,Плавать,Плавать...чево тут у нас ещё делать,кругом вода (три гидрокостюма купил).


----------



## Tigresss (20 Мар 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Достаю кисть руки большим пальцем,значит у меня дисплазия суставов


А я правой достаю, а левой нет. Надо будет упомянутую Вами книжку почитать. Заинтересовали.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> @Игорь Зинчук, то есть Вы считаете, что все эти мышцы, которые "как канаты-растяжки" удерживают позвоночник в вертикальном положении - миф?


ПисАть много, времени нет, смотрите тут, что непонятно будет - спросите.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/


Evenelf написал(а):


> что с Вашей точки зрения значит "выстроенная структура позвоночника"?


 Это не мои слова и не моя точка зрения. Вероятно барышня  что-то подразумевала под этим "термином". Её правота не в этой вычурной терминологии, а в том что нет никакого корсета и если Вы не собираетесь плечами поднимать КАМАЗ. то нет смысла создавать рабочую гипертрофию мышц спины.


Evenelf написал(а):


> О каких снятиях напряжения путём расслабления идёт речь? Каким образом происходит расслабление, под влиянием чего?


 Без малейшего понятия, я не употребляю такие термины.


----------



## Mirabelll (29 Мар 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> О каких снятиях напряжения путём расслабления идёт речь? Каким образом происходит расслабление, под влиянием чего?


позвольте предположить с небольшой высоты своего недолгого, но яркого опыта, что нужного расслабления можно добиться курсом массажа.


----------

